# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Rest in Spaghetti, Never Forgetti

## JTA

Today, my 2 year old female Ball Python was brutally murdered by my step brother. I told him to never bring his tarantula to my house, but he did. He tryed to play a prank on me, and he put it on my bed. I got scare and smashed the tarantula with a book. After I did that, he took my ball python (Spaghetti) and he ran boiling water over her face, and she died. I'm literally crying on my keyboard right now..

----------


## bproffer

So sorry for your loss. Who the hell does this sort of thing?

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018)

----------


## gaitedappy

I'm so sorry, that was an awful thing to go through...

----------


## lorrainesmom

please tell me he's going to be prosecuted, what he did is a crime.

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018),DezertReyn (12-21-2016),_se7en_ (01-09-2016)

----------


## juggalodudz

thats horrible

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018)

----------


## John1982

Sorry for the loss but it sounds like neither of you are ready for the responsibility and privilege of pet ownership.

----------

ArabianOak (01-05-2016),ballpythonluvr (12-13-2015),*bcr229* (12-13-2015),C.Marie (07-22-2018),ChelseaV (01-02-2016),Craiga 01453 (07-31-2017),DavidNDC (11-13-2017),Dumdum333 (04-09-2017),_Felidae_ (12-13-2015),_Fraido_ (08-02-2016),giltyler (08-24-2018),_GoingPostal_ (12-13-2015),_LittleTreeGuy_ (12-13-2015),Marzipan (07-31-2017),Megg (12-14-2015),nobigdeal508 (12-15-2015),_Popeye_ (12-19-2015),_rlditmars_ (12-13-2015),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2018),Wharf Rat (11-24-2017),wolfy-hound (12-13-2015)

----------


## JTA

Here's the thing though, I'm petrified of spiders. I understand what I did what wrong, but I freaked out.

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018),Herpo (01-05-2016)

----------


## Smitty33

> Sorry for the loss but it sounds like neither of you are ready for the responsibility and privilege of pet ownership.


       This right here 100%. Not sure how old the two of you are but you both need to resolve your issues ALOT better and be ALOT more responsible before getting any new animals.

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018)

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Honestly your brother sounds like he has some issues and needs some professional help.  What he did to that poor animal is disgusting and hope he is punished for his actions.  By using his spider as a prank he put it in danger.  Even though your actions ended killing an innocent being sometimes our defensive reactions can not be helped.  I think you should work on your fear of spiders as it will make you a stronger person.  I don't agree with the others that you are not mature enough for a pet based solely on this situation, but as long as your brother has access to your animals it may be best to resist having them.

----------

1353111b (05-07-2016),BabySneks (10-22-2018),C.Marie (07-22-2018),GreenTea (09-10-2017),Herpo (01-05-2016),_jesst_ (02-01-2016),Marzipan (07-31-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-11-2017),Monty44 (04-09-2017),_se7en_ (01-09-2016),_Trisnake_ (08-24-2017),Tsinjora (01-30-2018)

----------


## JTA

I am trying to get some help for it, and as my fear of spiders might put my other animals in danger.

----------


## JTA

> This right here 100%. Not sure how old the two of you are but you both need to resolve your issues ALOT better and be ALOT more responsible before getting any new animals.


 My step brother is 35, and I am 13.

----------


## gaitedappy

> Honestly your brother sounds like he has some issues and needs some professional help.  What he did to that poor animal is disgusting and hope he is punished for his actions.  By using his spider as a prank he put it in danger.  Even though your actions ended killing an innocent being sometimes our defensive reactions can not be helped.  I think you should work on your fear of spiders as it will make you a stronger person.  I don't agree with the others that you are not mature enough for a pet based solely on this situation, but as long as your brother has access to your animals it may be best to resist having them.


I have to say I agree with this. Fear based responses sometimes cannot be controlled and you mentioned that you did tell him not to bring the tarantula around you. What he did to your ball python was horrible and unforgivable. He was the one that clearly should not have pets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (01-09-2016)

----------


## MysticMoon001

Wow. He is way older and has done what!? That is not right and definitely not humane at all. Not one bit.  This is solely on him and he needs to be punished by the law. What he did is something no ADULT should ever do!

I am sorry for your loss and furious that this had happened. I do not agree that this in any way was your fault. HE endangered his animal by putting it at risk and should've thought about the consequences before playing such a stupid prank. Again I am very very sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------

Herpo (01-05-2016),lorrainesmom (12-14-2015),Marzipan (07-31-2017),Monty44 (04-09-2017),_Trisnake_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## Reinz

That is one dangerous immature 35 yr old.  I'd stay away from him.

----------

_Trisnake_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## JTA

Im going to try to press charges.

----------

abiwankenobi (07-22-2018),AmericanTacos (01-03-2018),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-23-2015),lorrainesmom (12-14-2015),Maddlesrain (12-11-2016),Monty44 (04-09-2017),_se7en_ (01-09-2016),_Trisnake_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## Caspian

That is an inexcusable instance of animal cruelty, and from my understanding, Sociopathy as well.

----------

_se7en_ (01-09-2016)

----------


## JTA

> That is an inexcusable instance of animal cruelty, and from my understanding, Sociopathy as well.


 Even if he is a Sociopath, that still isn't an excuse. I'm going to press charges for the amount of $1,000 for the average price of a Lesser Albino Pied.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Even if he is a Sociopath, that still isn't an excuse. I'm going to press charges for the amount of $1,000 for the average price of a Lesser Albino Pied.


Not the way it works you can try to press charges it may go somewhere it may not, animal cruelty charges can carry up to $1000 in fine and up to 2 years in jail.




> This section constitutes the Pennsylvania anti-cruelty provisions.  The section distinguishes between misdemeanor and felony cruelty and the type of animal involved.  Misdemeanor cruelty (a fine of $500) occurs when a person kills, maims or disfigures any domestic animal of another person, administers or exposes a domestic animal to poison, or interferes with a guide or service animal.  A person commits a felony of the third degree if he or she willfully and maliciously kills, maims or disfigures any zoo animal in captivity or intentionally administers poison to such. Any person convicted of violating the provisions of this paragraph shall be sentenced to pay a fine of not less than $1,000 or to imprisonment for not more than two years, or both, and the court may also order a presentence mental evaluation.  A subsequent conviction under this paragraph shall be a felony of the third degree. Also included in these provisions is the Horse Transport Law , which prohibits the transporting of horses stacked on top of each other. Exclusions under the act include the killing of animals found to be destroying domestic animals, the hunting of game animals, the killing of dogs declared nuisances, and pest control.


A civil ligation is something completely different and cost MONEY first you would need to find  lawyer that will accept your case which will not happen and if it did the lawyers fees would cost you more than the amount you are suing for.

----------


## Smitty33

> My step brother is 35, and I am 13.


     That being the case this is all on him and sounds like he has some major issues. VERY sorry this had to happen to you and your snake. I'd try and avoid your step brother as at 35 years old it sounds like he has some serious problems.

----------


## Stormy

> My step brother is 35, and I am 13.



Can I ask where your parents are in this situation?  Being that you're a minor one of them should contact the authorities and have charges brought against this immature, cruel 35 year old step-brother.  He should not be allowed in your house at all. 

First get charges placed against him then take a copy of the police report and have one of your parents file a case against him in small claims court for the cost of the animal.  Maybe if he has to face a judge and explain his actions he might think twice about it. 

I know if someone in my family had done this I wouldn't hesitate to do everything I could to get justice for the poor defenseless animal he killed.  There is something seriously wrong with a person when they can commit an act such as this.  I don't feel sorry for him or his spider because he intentionally placed the animal in a position to get hurt especially knowing your fear of spiders. Like someone else posted; we can't control our initial reaction to something we fear.  

What he did to your snake was not done out of fear; it was done out of pure cruelty and evil. It's beyond me how anyone can bring harm to any animal.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-23-2015),lorrainesmom (12-14-2015),Marzipan (07-31-2017),Monty44 (04-09-2017)

----------


## bcr229

> A civil ligation is something completely different and cost MONEY first you would need to find  lawyer that will accept your case which will not happen and if it did the lawyers fees would cost you more than the amount you are suing for.


They would be in small claims court for a $1000 lawsuit.  The filing fee is usually under $100 and in many jurisdictions attorneys aren't permitted.

However, since he's a minor I don't believe the OP can file the suit, one of his legal guardians would have to.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (12-13-2015)

----------


## Ax01

omg your step-brother is psychotic. i'm so, so sorry to hear that.  :Mad:   :Sad: 

however u choose to remedy the situation, i hope that u are made whole.

also u had a LESSER ALBINO PIED?!! i just did a quick google search i came back with this BP:



it's from a 2014 thread on this forum. that is a Red Eye Lucy. OMG if u really had a snake like this, it's like losing a unicorn.   :Tears: 

RIP Spaghetti

 :Salute:   :Tears:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> omg your step-brother is psychotic. i'm so, so sorry to hear that.  
> 
> however u choose to remedy the situation, i hope that u are made whole.
> 
> also u had a LESSER ALBINO PIED?!! i just did a quick google search i came back with this BP:
> 
> 
> 
> it's from a 2014 thread on this forum. that is a Red Eye Lucy. OMG if u really had a snake like this, it's like losing a unicorn.  
> ...


Apparently the OP only owned 1 BP based on his post history an Albino Pied which at 2 years would be worth a min of 5K

It is unlikely that someone with limited experienced would own the first ever produced Lesser Albino Pied that is not even 2 years old yet  :Wink: . 






Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (12-14-2015),_Fraido_ (08-02-2016),Marzipan (07-31-2017),Megg (12-14-2015),_Sonny1318_ (01-05-2016),wolfy-hound (12-15-2015)

----------


## JTA

> Apparently the OP only owned 1 BP based on his post history an Albino Pied which at 2 years would be worth a min of 5K
> 
> It is unlikely that someone with limited experienced would own the first ever produced Lesser Albino Pied that is not even 2 years old yet . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


It's dad was a lesser het pied and its mom was a pied.
when I got it at petco I was told it was an albino bel

----------


## John1982

> It's dad was a lesser het pied and its mom was a pied.
> when I got it at petco I was told it was an albino bel


Sounds like you had a lesser pied.

----------

_Ax01_ (12-14-2015)

----------


## Ax01

> It's dad was a lesser het pied and its mom was a pied.
> when I got it at petco I was told it was an albino bel





> Sounds like you had a lesser pied.


that's still a BP that's north of $1,000 if so.

omg i hate your step-brother.   :Mad:

----------


## BCS

Guys, there is no price you can set on an animal that is a pet, period. This is absolutely cruel and the argument should not be about what is worth in money. This is serious. Even is the pet cost you $5, this is a serious offense! Call the Humane Society. You need to keep the body. Press charges on the brother before this psychotic dirt bag feels that an animal's death is not enough. That is absolutely disgusting!

----------

abiwankenobi (07-22-2018),_Ax01_ (12-14-2015),_Booper_ (04-20-2017),_cristacake_ (01-16-2016),Herpo (01-05-2016),Marzipan (07-31-2017),Megg (12-15-2015),MysticMoon001 (12-14-2015),_se7en_ (01-09-2016),_Trisnake_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## JTA

My mom (who is a lawyer) is working on everything she can to get charges pressed for animal cruelty.

----------

abiwankenobi (07-22-2018)

----------


## lorrainesmom

> Can I ask where your parents are in this situation?  Being that you're a minor one of them should contact the authorities and have charges brought against this immature, cruel 35 year old step-brother.  He should not be allowed in your house at all. 
> 
> First get charges placed against him then take a copy of the police report and have one of your parents file a case against him in small claims court for the cost of the animal.  Maybe if he has to face a judge and explain his actions he might think twice about it. 
> 
> I know if someone in my family had done this I wouldn't hesitate to do everything I could to get justice for the poor defenseless animal he killed.  There is something seriously wrong with a person when they can commit an act such as this.  I don't feel sorry for him or his spider because he intentionally placed the animal in a position to get hurt especially knowing your fear of spiders. Like someone else posted; we can't control our initial reaction to something we fear.  
> 
> What he did to your snake was not done out of fear; it was done out of pure cruelty and evil. It's beyond me how anyone can bring harm to any animal.



This, 1000%

----------


## J.P.

please be very careful....if he's capable of such a horrible act in revenge of a tarantula, i'd hate to imagine what kind of evil things he can do to get back at you for filing a case against him.

----------

_danielwilu2525_ (04-09-2017),Herpo (01-05-2016),_se7en_ (01-09-2016)

----------


## wolfy-hound

Well considering that you also killed a pet(the tarantula) in retaliation for his putting it on your bed(no matter that you were scared of spiders), then it's just as possible that he could press charges against you too. Just food for thought, you know?

Personally, the deliberate and cruel act of running boiling water over a living animal is far far worse than killing an animal in the heat of the moment while in a highly fearful state. One is a uncontrolled reaction(hitting a spider), while the other is a thought-out act deliberately done.

----------


## gaitedappy

I think that since the OP's response to the spider was a fear response, they could even argue that the stepbrother intentionally putting the tarantula in that position is cruelty in itself. The op said they told the step brother not yo bring it around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

abiwankenobi (07-22-2018)

----------


## John1982

> Well considering that you also killed a pet(the tarantula) in retaliation for his putting it on your bed(no matter that you were scared of spiders), then it's just as possible that he could press charges against you too. Just food for thought, you know?
> 
> Personally, the deliberate and cruel act of running boiling water over a living animal is far far worse than killing an animal in the heat of the moment while in a highly fearful state. One is a uncontrolled reaction(hitting a spider), while the other is a thought-out act deliberately done.


Takes controlled thought to pick up an object and use it as a tool to smash something. I agree the snake boiling is the worse offense - due to the situation and means of dispatching, I'm not putting less value on the life of an invert per se - but smashing something with a book isn't an uncontrolled, fearful, reaction. If he had smashed the tarantula with his hand then I could probably buy into the fearful, uncontrolled, reaction. I think he acted rashly in the heat of the moment but could just have easily walked away. Heck, walking(or rather, running) away would have been the easier choice if he was truly afraid.

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-16-2015),_Fraido_ (08-02-2016),_rlditmars_ (12-15-2015),wolfy-hound (12-16-2015)

----------


## Caspian

> Takes controlled thought to pick up an object and use it as a tool to smash something. I agree the snake boiling is the worse offense - due to the situation and means of dispatching, I'm not putting less value on the life of an invert per se - but smashing something with a book isn't an uncontrolled, fearful, reaction. If he had smashed the tarantula with his hand then I could probably buy into the fearful, uncontrolled, reaction. I think he acted rashly in the heat of the moment but could just have easily walked away. Heck, walking(or rather, running) away would have been the easier choice if he was truly afraid.


As someone with arachnophobia, I do not agree. I can handle seeing spiders that I expect without any problem, and even recognize that they are amazing creatures worthy of admiration. I have even kept a scorpion for a short time, after finding it near my cousin's infant and having someone catch it for me - long enough to identify it, and find it a home with a prof. at the local college. Incidentally, it was a female Northern Desert Hairy Scorpion, aka Black Back Hairy Scorpion, which appear to be becoming common in Northern Nevada. That aside, if I'm startled by an arachnid, especially when it is in close proximity to me, I have an uncontrolled violent response. If there's something in my hand, or close enough to grab, chances are it's getting thrown or used as a bludgeoning instrument. The last time that happened was when I was getting undressed for bed, and a wind scorpion fell off the ceiling - no idea how it got there, but there's nowhere else it could have come from - and landed on my bare leg. I had a shoe in one hand, and the wind scorpion did not survive. Had I encountered it outside, where I look for them, or been warned ahead of time and been able to view it from a distance, it would have been fine - so long as someone else was convenient to remove it. But if it startles me, or it's on me, anything nearby becomes an instrument of defense, usually to the detriment of the arachnid.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-23-2015),Herpo (01-05-2016),Marzipan (07-31-2017),wolfy-hound (12-16-2015)

----------


## gaitedappy

> Takes controlled thought to pick up an object and use it as a tool to smash something. I agree the snake boiling is the worse offense - due to the situation and means of dispatching, I'm not putting less value on the life of an invert per se - but smashing something with a book isn't an uncontrolled, fearful, reaction. If he had smashed the tarantula with his hand then I could probably buy into the fearful, uncontrolled, reaction. I think he acted rashly in the heat of the moment but could just have easily walked away. Heck, walking(or rather, running) away would have been the easier choice if he was truly afraid.


Often times, fear responses are incredibly violent. Just because the OP used a book and not his hand, does not mean that he was not in a state of panic. For most people with phobias the panic response involves using something as a weapon instead of actually touching the object actually associated with the phobia.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-23-2015),wolfy-hound (12-16-2015)

----------


## lunasjy

Oh man, anything with more then four legs completely freaks me out! The bigger, the scarier. I wouldn't touch a tarantula with my bare hands... nuh uh... no way. I too would grab anything with in my reach and squash it. Uhggg... gives me the shivers just thinking about it. Yuck! 

I would have reacted the exact same way as the OP and I highly, highly doubt that the OP would be charged for his brother's stupidity. The older brother intentionally put the spider's life in danger and then intentionally killed the snake. The OP is completely safe from animal cruelty charges.

I am not being biased here. If it were the other way around with the snake in the bed squished and the spider intentionally boiled for revenge, the ball would be in the spider's court and I would support it too, no matter how creepy 8 legged creatures are.

----------

wolfy-hound (12-16-2015)

----------


## marya1962

Your brother needs help too, because what he did is animal cruelty and abuse. This could get him in trouble with the law, especially as he seems to have no boundaries when it comes to the animal ownership of others and no concept of respect for pets and people. If he's done this to you, what has he done to other people and their pets before this? And I would bet if this is not the first time, it will certainly not be the last time he does this to someone and their beloved pet. Yeah, you and your brother are immature, but he should have respected your phobia. And most immature people don't deliberately torture and kill an animal by deliberating pouring boiling hot water on its face. That's mental illness, not just immaturity. What a horrible death for any animal!

----------

_cristacake_ (01-24-2016)

----------


## se7en

in my opinion, sounds like the stepbrother could use a good thrashing. of course, that would be assault, and kind of illegal.

----------

Russdent (11-18-2016),_Trisnake_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## Coluber42

This story has been running through my head since I read it... every part of it is really horrible. 

The two things that occur to me are that first, as much as it sucks, you should not bring another pet into your home if you can't keep your step brother away from it. As a teenager, you might not have much choice in the matter and that royally sucks. But eventually you'll be living on your own and will be able to choose who comes into your house and who doesn't, and then you can get another pet. 

The second thing that occurs to me is that your step brother sounds like someone you want to be careful of and shouldn't be alone with. An adult in his 30's who would do something like that to a teenager has problems, and could be potentially dangerous even if he is (or says he is) getting help. It may be hard to imagine something bad happening, but people are injured and abused by family members every day. And the fact that he would do something like pour boiling water on a living animal just to spite you (or use his own pet to play a trick on you) just reinforces what he might be capable of. So, be careful. Don't be alone with this guy.

----------


## JTA

The issue has been handled. I have no clue what happened. I haven't seen him lately, and I assume he went to jail. But, on another note, Thanks for all your support, I love this community <3

----------


## Ball2Drop

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Eru_Iluvatar

You should act with your brain instead of with your heart. Both of you need to be way more mature don't you think? I only feel sorry for the snake who had NOTHING to do with your actions.

----------


## PK-Mar

I'm wondering if no one feels bad for the tarantula, too.
It wasn't its fault it was being used for an immature weirdos ill pranks.


Edit: Oh my God, I thought this was a new post.
It's ancient.
Sorry.

----------

_se7en_ (04-09-2017)

----------


## cynthiarose

I am sorry to hear about your snake, that was very cruel of him to do and very unnecessary to do to it. I understand why he would be upset, but he did play the prank on you and I know what its like to be scared by something unexpected and do something you didn't actually mean to do. I am terrified of spiders as well, a good spider is a spider that's not touching me and not in my sights. I wont kill them unless I have to but they got their space and I've got mine. I do hope that you can find a snake that you can bond with although it will take time to get over the loss of this one. I do wish you the best of luck! :Rage:

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Today, my 2 year old female Ball Python was brutally murdered by my step brother. I told him to never bring his tarantula to my house, but he did. He tryed to play a prank on me, and he put it on my bed. I got scare and smashed the tarantula with a book. After I did that, he took my ball python (Spaghetti) and he ran boiling water over her face, and she died. I'm literally crying on my keyboard right now..



Ok, so forgive me for being late to the party as the saying goes...

SERIOUSLY?!?!?! Who does that to ANY animal?!?!?!?!?  These instances make me want to scour the Earth looking to find these people and take vigilante justice into my own hands. An eye for an eye!!!!

----------


## Trisnake

I'd pour boiling water on him, tbh. But I have quite the temper, especially when it comes to my animals. 

Im so sorry to hear this, no matter how old the post is. He'll get what's coming.

----------


## Newbie39

:Mad: I had a lot of trouble reading this

----------


## Tonald Drump

Sorry for your loss. That BP must have been very valuable to you. IMO, this entire thing is your brother's fault. He knew the risks when he put the tarantula on your bed OP, so it was 100% his fault that you killed his tarantula. I mean, as your step brother, he must at least know that you're scared of spiders. Also, he poured BOILING WATER over your BP's head? That's simply cruel. Hope your BP goes to a happier place, OP.

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (11-25-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Wow I can't believe what I just read if someone did that to my snake they would end up going to the hospital looking like beetlejuice because they would get a pot of boiling water in their face and I would be going to jail! Also shame on the people saying she's immature fear makes you react without thinking also he was forewarned not to bring the tarantula anywhere near her! I would have probably done the same thing!! Her brother belongs in a psych ward that is NOT normal!

----------


## abiwankenobi

> Takes controlled thought to pick up an object and use it as a tool to smash something. I agree the snake boiling is the worse offense - due to the situation and means of dispatching, I'm not putting less value on the life of an invert per se - but smashing something with a book isn't an uncontrolled, fearful, reaction. If he had smashed the tarantula with his hand then I could probably buy into the fearful, uncontrolled, reaction. I think he acted rashly in the heat of the moment but could just have easily walked away. Heck, walking(or rather, running) away would have been the easier choice if he was truly afraid.


I have to disagree. Especially if he happened to be reading or near a book when this happened. I've seen a lot of people who are afraid of spiders have a first reaction to kill it, aka get rid of the threat. It wasn't a calculated decision, they screamed and smacked it with something, or stomped on it if it was on the ground. His step brother knew he was afraid of spiders and still put it in harm's way by "playing a prank" on him. Fight or flight is real, and while some people's first reaction would be to run away, someone might just as easily "fight" and neutralize the threat.

----------


## abiwankenobi

I'm so sorry for your loss.  :Sad:  What happened to you is disgusting and your step brother should be held responsible. Did anything ever come of you pressing charges against him?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I'm so sorry for your loss.  What happened to you is disgusting and your step brother should be held responsible. Did anything ever come of you pressing charges against him?


You are asking questions to someone who has not been here in almost a year and whose thread is 2.5 years old, if the story was even true.

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018),John1982 (07-22-2018),_se7en_ (07-22-2018)

----------

